# Power Folding Mirror Conversion



## 1stVR6 (Mar 27, 2002)

Hi, I just picked up a 2000 A6. I was wondering how tough would it be to convert to a power folding mirror? Is't plug and play or is't something that is a bit more involving...

Thanks...


----------

